# What are you eating?



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

put a pic up if ur meals when you eat

Be good for ideas and sh1t, be goo to See what others are eating


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

4 chicken sausages half a bag of wholegrain microwave rice

View attachment IMG_0425.JPG


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

just finished eating so no pics but just eaten the classic chicken & rice combo with soy sauce for flavour. 250g chicken, 125g rice. 65g protein/43g carbs/ 6.85fats / 496 cals including the sauce.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just finished eating 600 gms of chicken boneless thighs with 150 gms of rice and 200 gms of Papaya.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

A few protein shakes, a sandwich and a double whopper meal. BOOM


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Small pork pie that was reduced to £0.22 with a cuppa


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bottle of Coke and a tub of Quark.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Just finished eating too, had 2 halal skinless chicken drumstick with 250g of basmarti rice (or whatever way you write that) 1 glass of water and 1 banana for stop the extra portion cravings.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A dick load of chilli half a bag of wholegrain rice

View attachment IMG_0426.JPG


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Just finished eating 600 gms of chicken boneless thighs with 150 gms of rice and 200 gms of Papaya.


 Big meal that! Would struggle with 600g of chicken lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Plate said:


> Big meal that! Would struggle with 600g of chicken lol


 All the credit to the right appetiser, which is weed for me on Friday night


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> Big meal that! Would struggle with 600g of chicken lol


 thigh not breast, easy as fcuk to nail a kilo


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

4pack snack a jacks, arla protein quark, pwo shake.

home to eat @Skye666 out to within a inch of her life.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> thigh not breast, easy as fcuk to nail a kilo


 Chicken breast?. What's that?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Chicken breast?. What's that?


 the bit you suckle


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> the bit you suckle


 You went too technical.. Lol

I never understood why chicken breast is a norm in bodybuilding when we can eat something that is more delicious.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> thigh not breast, easy as fcuk to nail a kilo


 Fatty tho, the texture of fat and gristle is nasty


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> All the credit to the right appetiser, which is weed for me on Friday night


 I've got some to smoke but Ive been putting it off, it smells that strong I think my neighbors are gunna ring that dob in a dealer number

cheese I think it's called, I can eat alot after a joint tho usually the wrong kinda foods tho lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> Fatty tho, the texture of fat and gristle is nasty


 get boneless and lean

boom


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Heavyassweights said:


> get boneless and lean
> 
> boom


 Thigh meat is inherently fatty, which is why personally I prefer breast.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

f**k me i'm power hungry after looking at this thread.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> get boneless and lean
> 
> boom


 True! Might try them again been on breast for years now, mmm bitty


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Thigh meat is inherently fatty, which is why personally I prefer breast.


 live a little x


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Heavyassweights said:


> live a little x


 Eating food I don't like isn't really going to enrich my life...


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Thigh meat is inherently fatty, which is why personally I prefer breast.


 How do you cook your breast mate?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How do you cook your breast mate?


 Nothing that will win any culinary awards!

I bake batches in the oven that I chop up and freeze in portions to add to couscous based lunches. For evening meals I usually stir fry it quickly before adding sauce of some type from a jar, or adding it to pasta with pesto mixed through it. Oh, and most weeks I'll have an oven baked breaded chicken fillet at some point.


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Chicken enchilada and proper chips!

Cheese inside and out


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Roast beef and veg. 

View attachment IMG_1340.JPG


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Roast beef and veg.
> 
> View attachment 139422


 Looks good that!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Seen these in Asda £2.50 a meal 40-50 grams of protein in them so gunna start eating these

View attachment IMG_0463.JPG


View attachment IMG_0464.JPG


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Nothing that will win any culinary awards!
> 
> I bake batches in the oven that I chop up and freeze in portions to add to couscous based lunches. For evening meals I *usually stir fry* it quickly before adding sauce of some type from a jar, or adding it to pasta with pesto mixed through it. Oh, and most weeks I'll have an oven baked breaded chicken fillet at some point.


 Thighs won't eat need to fry and still taste good. You just made the fat macros equal 



Quackerz said:


> Roast beef and veg.
> 
> View attachment 139422


 What's the plain brown stuff? Is it the liver?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Plate said:


> I've got some to smoke but Ive been putting it off, it smells that strong I think my neighbors are gunna ring that dob in a dealer number
> 
> cheese I think it's called, I can eat alot after a joint tho usually the* wrong kinda foods* tho lol


 I know the pain. Chocolates and chips for me 

So, i always prepare my meal before hand before rolling. Stop me not to binge on above foods


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I know the pain. Chocolates and chips for me
> 
> So, i always prepare my meal before hand before rolling. Stop me not to binge on above foods


 Yeh that's a good idea might try it!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Thighs won't eat need to fry and still taste good. You just made the fat macros equal
> 
> What's the plain brown stuff? Is it the liver?


 Roast beef on the top mate with roast celeriac, parsnips, carrots and kale.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Roast beef on the top mate with roast celeriac, parsnips, carrots and kale.


 I'll just about let you off for not having a Yorkshire pudding, but no roast potatoes? Poor effort.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll just about let you off for not having a Yorkshire pudding, but no roast potatoes? Poor effort.


 Felt like something different.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Corn beef hash with two poached eggs and Branston fruity sauce.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Thai green curry

View attachment IMG_0466.JPG


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Corn beef hash with two poached eggs and Branston fruity sauce.
> 
> View attachment 139431


 Nice!!


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

My Tuppaware of Peppers, Avocado and seasoned skinless and filleted chicken thighs.

Always use chicken thighs for work lunch as eating them cold they not so dry as the chicken breasts


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Plate said:


> A dick load of chilli half a bag of wholegrain rice
> 
> View attachment 139391


 This is my daily lunch this week. and every week. always tasty.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Roast beef and veg.
> 
> View attachment 139422


 Looks unbelievable


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Im fu**ing starving.

Gotta stop looking at food threads on a cut.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This is my daily lunch this week. and every week. always tasty.


 Nice ain't it, easy to power through big portions of it too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Roast beef and veg.
> 
> View attachment 139422


 Got any more pics mate? I'm firming up here.

Had a shitty disappointing over priced carvery yesterday... knew I should have cooked but had been working all day.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Got any more pics mate? I'm firming up here.
> 
> Had a shitty disappointing over priced carvery yesterday... knew I should have cooked but had been working all day.


 Cheers, unfortunately that's it. Would agree that a carvery is overpriced most of the time, would much rather cook my roast at home.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Plate said:


> Nice ain't it, easy to power through big portions of it too


 Its the perfect food.

No added carbs for cut, lash in some rice/chips/wrap and you got yourself a bulking meal.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll just about let you off for not having a Yorkshire pudding, but no roast potatoes? Poor effort.


 He may have a good reason.... potato allergy for example


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Next meal is spag bol.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

With Nandos peri peri


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> Seen these in Asda £2.50 a meal 40-50 grams of protein in them so gunna start eating these
> 
> View attachment 139427
> 
> ...


 That's actually decent macros...suppose you don't get rice but you can easily add it yourself. Something i might use as a hangover/comedown meal!


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Pre flight meal!

View attachment DSC_0084.JPG


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> That's actually decent macros...suppose you don't get rice but you can easily add it yourself. Something i might use as a hangover/comedown meal!


 Thats what I thought, quick and easy to make too, I just add half a bag of wholegrain rice when I eat them and loads off pepper as they are a bit tasteless tbh


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> Thats what I thought, quick and easy to make too, I just add half a bag of wholegrain rice when I eat them and loads off pepper as they are a bit tasteless tbh


 Can imagine there not the best tasting ever but still easy and good! Will be sampling them saturday whilst dying lol. Bought the thai green curry one too to try, again top macros.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Can imagine there not the best tasting ever but still easy and good! Will be sampling them saturday whilst dying lol. Bought the thai green curry one too to try, again top macros.


 Not that nice that one I didn't think pal should have gone with one of the currys


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Some Caribbean chicken today for lunch.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Armitage Shanks said:


> Some Caribbean chicken today for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 140478


 I could monster that right now haha.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just had my favourite quick-and-easy meal atm, especially good for cutting since the calories aren't very high - pot of Ko-Lee Go-noodles with 125g of ready-cooked frozen chicken breast, and green beans. Pour the boiling water into the pot of noodles, then whack the chicken and green beans in a bowl and microwave for 5 minutes while the noodles cook. Then tip the noodles into the bowl of chicken and green beans and mix it up (if you put the right amount of water into the noodles then it makes a nice thin sauce that works a treat on the chicken). Bit less than 500 calories, roughly 30g of protein and a good balance of carbs and fats, plus makes a very decent portion size.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sex breakfast.......

View attachment IMG_1400.JPG


Four eggs there too.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Four eggs there too.


 Home made or local greasy spoon cafe?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Home made or local greasy spoon cafe?


 At home mate, cafes don't feed me enough. :lol:


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Tommy 2 pies :thumb

Was going to make gravy but it's late and I've already had a million calories today.


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

1. Dinner 2 eggs, spinach, gherkin and zucchini in soy sauce

2. Lunch Quorn chilli with kidney and black beans

3. Breakfast Finnish rye bread, avocado as spread and fried egg

4. Dinner Grilled asparagus, 2 eggs and spinach.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nipped into the 24hr Tesco on the way home from the gym, gonna eat this mofo and then get my head down.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am on full day of fasting today. Ate around 6000-6500 calories yesterday, went too too far..lol


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I am on full day of fasting today. Ate around 6000-6500 calories yesterday, went too too far..lol


 Did drink oil by the bottle or what goes into that many calories?  not trying to be cheeky, I'm genuinely wondering


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> Did drink oil by the bottle or what goes into that many calories?  not trying to be cheeky, I'm genuinely wondering


 Lots of Shawarmas, kebabs and afgani chicken with extra buttercream. All that on top of my usual meals


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Lissuw said:


> Did drink oil by the bottle or what goes into that many calories?  not trying to be cheeky, I'm genuinely wondering


 I can polish off 5000+ in a single meal if I get a meal from a takeaway pizza place like Domino's


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Post workout

200g oats mixed with milk, scoop of cookies & cream whey isolate protein, 80g blueberries, 80g raspberries, 80g strawberries, 1 banana. slice banana up and throw the berries combo in and mix it up, turns into almost a light purple colour and tastes delicious.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

A perfect and very , very tasty bedtime snack, good macros too, a little naughty with the cream but not that naughty, enjoy !

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOxBN_IbBvYAHG3vPSLGzk3-3r7-LKtwKesniBx

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNoKCqpxk_gnnOvbePa4dBrdVthjzQhjg1rfOgv


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I can polish off 5000+ in a single meal if I get a meal from a takeaway pizza place like Domino's


 Done this many times mate. lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Done this many times mate. lol


 Oddly enough, just had a Domino's :lol: When you have a "50% off when you spend £40 or more" code, ordering a shitload of food is obligatory :thumb Had about 4000 in that meal, saving the rest for laters.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A few meals from this week.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chicken fajitas with a healthy dose of cheese!  I'd eaten one by this point!

View attachment IMG_4836.PNG


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

300 grams of rib eye steak and a load of veggies post workout.


----------



## CarpeDiem76 (Apr 23, 2015)

How do you guys post pics up with the image showing ?


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Caramelized onion burgers, English mustard, ketchup, sweet pickled cucumbers, bacon and blue cheese 

Cooked the mushrooms in the burger fat and blue cheese, were insane.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Just finished my lunch at work, 400grams turkey breast diced in a lil tikka masala sauce with a side of 200grams pineapple, might have a protein bar as dessert


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


>


 That BBQ sauce is the BEST  Always keep some in my cupboard.


----------



## Heiken55 (May 17, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Eating food I don't like isn't really going to enrich my life...


 Without eating food how will you survive?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Heiken55 said:


> Without eating food how will you survive?


 Where did he say anything about not eating at all?


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

7 thin bacon rashers, hovis seed sensation fried in the bacon fat, hp brown sauce. The best bacon sarnie ever.


----------



## Heiken55 (May 17, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Where did he say anything about not eating at all?


 I have seen somewhere or I missed the line. Thanks!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just picked up a chicken pitta with lettuce and garlic sauce on the way home. Delish, pretty healthy (it's literally just grilled chicken breast and grilled pitta bread) and great macros


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

CarpeDiem76 said:


> How do you guys post pics up with the image showing ?


 What are you on mate ur phone?

if you are then it should say at the bottom about adding a photo "click to choose files" the pick ur pic and add it in


----------



## mrvest (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

BBQ steak with feta,spinache,almond and beetroot salad

View attachment IMG_0460.JPG


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I got home and was starving, was too hot and tired to cook right away so ordered Dominos 

1 large stuffed crust half and half - Mexican/Meteor

7 BBQ Chicken wings

7 Franks hot chicken wings

7 Chicken Kickers


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Owl man said:


> BBQ steak with feta,spinache,almond and beetroot salad
> 
> View attachment 142303


 Thats given me a craving for beetroot


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Frost_uk said:


> I got home and was starving, was too hot and tired to cook right away so ordered Dominos
> 
> 1 large stuffed crust half and half - Mexican/Meteor
> 
> ...


 Got to be at least 2500 kcal?


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Got to be at least 2500 kcal?


 Something like that, was a nice high calorie day of 5942 cals, looking forward to tomorrow's session in the gym then off for a week.

Had a nice pint of whole milk to wash it down too


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

As it was hot and the neighbours were doing BBQ I decided to make my own burgers. 1.8kg of steak mince in a tray from local butchers for £11. 4 bags of mince in each tray. 1 bag makes 5 awesome burgers! Mix the meat with 1 red onion, garlic, 1egg, salt/pepper, ketchup and some El Paso smoky BBQ powder... mould a slice of extra mature cheddar into burgers, mix, shape and chill in fridge. Pan fry with one cal fry light. Plus, a can of old faithful to wash it down with. I rarely drink cans of fizz, sometimes in the Summer. It seemed right to buy this yesterday.

I did walk 1.6 miles to S/buries to buy taste the difference Brioche burger buns. All shiny, sexy and glistening...but the calorie count of each one (268) frightened me off so I got wholemeal pittas instead. Add romain lettuce, lighter than light mayo and reduced sugar ketchup ? I had 2 of these.

View attachment IMG_4833.JPG


----------



## Lissuw (Apr 14, 2017)

Here we have Cookies and Creme protein ice cream (recipe in my log, kcals 155), salad with mushrooms, feta, blueberries, romaine and tomatoes and a frittata with 4 eggs and some whites, 1 grated zucchini, feta, onions and tomato puree. Also had oatmeal with protein powder for breakfast and a small bowl of blueberries today on top of these


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> That BBQ sauce is the BEST  Always keep some in my cupboard.


 Me too ... tried all of the BBQ ones but the chipotle one wins hands down!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Keeping it bro


----------

